# What size C-50 would I ride?? (X-post in General)



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Howdy all,
I currently ride a Med Fondriest Carb Level which has a 55 cm virtual TT. I am 5'10" with short legs (and arms). I have 32" riding inseam, and although I have never measured by reach, I normally wear a 33-ish dress shirt. I also have a little more upright riding position than most riders. So, my bike currently has a 100 mm, Zero rise stem which gives me a 2cm seat to bar drop, and I feel the bike fits me perfect. BTW, I have always used a Thomson post with Zero layback. I have read that Nags are best fit with layback posts and longish stems so I am thinkng a 54 cm C-50 would be the answer??? With a 54 cm C-50, I am looking at a 54 cm VTT which has a 14.3 cm Frame Setback (Med Fondy has a 15.1 cm Setback) that would be offset by a normall layback seat post. It would be mated with a 110 stem that would give me roughly the same fit as my Fondy. Should I be looking at the next smaller frame, a 53 cm C-50 (which has a 53.5 VTT, 14.0 Setback, and use a 120 stem?? I know that another factor to consider is the HT Length which would be roughly 1 cm shorter but I could make tht up with a 5 degree rise stem and some spacers (currently have 1 spacer, 5 mm I think). Thanks in advance for any feedback!! Ride ON!!!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Uh, well I'm 5'8" and I ride a 53 C40 and a 53 C50. The C40 is perferct, but I worry a little that the C50 gives me too high a position on the bars (because the shim that changed the angle of the stem on the 40 1" fork steerer is absent from the 50 1.125" steerer).Without getting too bogged down in individual detail it sounds to me like a 54 would be perfect for you. 

But you've got to find a good dealer that you can spend some time with to help you through this stuff. These frames are not cheap...

CC


----------

